# CADENCE KENNELS in Ontario is GREAT!



## ritacykim (May 27, 2010)

After weeks and weeks of looking and calling around, a couple referred Cadence Kennel in Ontario/Montclair/Chino area (You know where it all kinda meets). Sure it's 40 minutes from our house, but it's worth it! Trainer, Pat Smith is very knowledgable, seriously not in it for the money, price of obedience class and private lessons are better than anyone else out there and even after 1 lesson I see a HUGE difference in our dogs behavior. I'm so glad I didn't pay $140/hr for a private lesson or go to Petsmart or Petco or the basic obedience course.


----------

